# EHEIM 2234 or 2213



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

*so here it is.. i am undecided between getting these two filters:

Eheim Ecco Comfort Canister Filter- 2234 or the **Eheim Filter 2213*


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

For my 33G


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Here we go again..... 

For a 33gal I'd go for a 2217 at the very least.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Any other choices?

I don't like the ECCO series much, and the 2213 will probably be under powered for a 33. I run a 2215 on my 20g.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

fishscale said:


> Any other choices?
> 
> I don't like the ECCO series much, and the 2213 will probably be under powered for a 33. I run a 2215 on my 20g.


Eccos are OK... I run a 2215 on my 15gal


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I run a 2213 on my 5.5g... Get a 2217.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

really? i thought eheim was fairly accurate with the amount their filters can filter.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

In a heavily planted tank, the flow is greatly reduced.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm strongly considering taking my 2217 off of my 46gal; too much flow for my tetras.

And this tank is stuffed with plants.

IMO a 2215 would probably be ideal, this is what I'm thinking of getting instead.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, thanks for all the great input. I plan on having a heavily planted tank with tetras or GBR's as my main. so the 2215 would be ideal choice then????

Why dont you guys like the ecco's, i though they would be god because of the three easy loading trays.. or does this make them less versatile?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's been a few threads about this so you might want to do a search on "ecco"- I think that the general consensus is that the eccos have more bypass due to their design and the fittings don't seem to be made quite as well/more issues with leaking. A lot of people have them and like them, though.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is the other side of the coin opinion.
I have 2 Ecco's a 2236 and a 2232 and I love em both! As far as bypass goes there isn't any more bypass on an Ecco than an XP which is basically the same design.
So while the Classic's clearly have no bypass at all, the Ecco is a great alternative if you really like having baskets for easy maintenance like I do.
Another thing about the Ecco is they are dead Eheim silent and run on less wattage than comparable filters.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

what do you mean by bypass


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

dylanserbin said:


> what do you mean by bypass


When water passes through the filter but doesn't come in contact with any media, thus not getting filtered.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

dylanserbin said:


> what do you mean by bypass


These pictures may help you.


Classic - no bypass










ECCO - blue arrows indicate bypass


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

ok, so bypass = crappy?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I wouldn't say "crappy," I'd say "less efiicient."


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

In reality bypass is so minimal on those two cans I don't see it making a big difference in the amount of filtered water they produce.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

ok sweet. the only reason why i dont want to get the classic is because it comes with those big clunky in/out pipes(not at clean looking as the green plastic ones. But thats ok.. maybe i could upgrade to some lilies


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

dylanserbin said:


> ok sweet. the only reason why i dont want to get the classic is because it comes with those big clunky in/out pipes(not at clean looking as the green plastic ones. But thats ok.. maybe i could upgrade to some lilies


What are you talking about?


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

haha oh nice, never mind. thanks for the help.


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

I love my Ecco. FWIW.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

You could get the ECCO PRO: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=32313


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

is not having the trays in the classic a big pain??? cause if so ill get the ecco. But if its now a big pain having the baskets then ill forsure get the classic..


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

dylanserbin said:


> is not having the trays in the classic a big pain??? cause if so ill get the ecco. But if its now a big pain having the baskets then ill forsure get the classic..


The 2213 comes with a media basket that you simply remove. The 2215 and 2217 do not have this basket at all.

Check this info from Mike: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...roper-cleaning-eheim-canister.html#post144227


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

dylanserbin said:


> is not having the trays in the classic a big pain??? cause if so ill get the ecco. But if its now a big pain having the baskets then ill forsure get the classic..


The media baskets are just an easier way to separate different types of media. In my Classics I just use ceramic noodles and Bioballs. That way I can just back flush the filter for quick and easy maintenance. No media baskets are needed. 

If you just use filter pads on top you can easily remove them to back flush the cannister. If you use pads on the bottom then I guess it would be more of a hassle during maintenance.

I also use my classics as CO2 reactors... by not using filter pads I don't get the large burp of CO2 that many people complain of.

I love my Classics... they are the single best piece of equipment that I have ever used in this hobby.

It's Thanksgiving... I am very Thankful for my Eheim Classics.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I much prefer my 2234 to my 2217, that said, the 2234 was not sufficient when I had it on my 25g. I don't mind the lack of trays, but I do miss the priming feature. 

With the 2217 on my 75g it's always a struggle, due to the way it is connected to a UV sterilizer and CO2 reactor, to get it up and running again after I've opened it. There's no clear path for air to escape through. The 2234 worked wonderfully in that regard, a pump of the handle and 'whoosh' water would flow normally again.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

imeridian said:


> I much prefer my 2234 to my 2217, that said, the 2234 was not sufficient when I had it on my 25g. I don't mind the lack of trays, but I do miss the priming feature.
> 
> With the 2217 on my 75g it's always a struggle, due to the way it is connected to a UV sterilizer and CO2 reactor, to get it up and running again after I've opened it. There's no clear path for air to escape through. The 2234 worked wonderfully in that regard, a pump of the handle and 'whoosh' water would flow normally again.


Well yeah... I didn't take that into account. I don't plumb anything inline with my filters. So I guess priming a Classic would be more difficult in that regard.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks so so much guys. This was more help than i expected, and all very needed and appreciated as well


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Left C said:


> You could get the ECCO PRO: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=32313



Hmm never saw the Ecco pro .... what's the difference between the pro and regular Ecco?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

mott said:


> Hmm never saw the Ecco pro .... what's the difference between the pro and regular Ecco?


It's bigger:hihi:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

mott said:


> Hmm never saw the Ecco pro .... what's the difference between the pro and regular Ecco?


This has been puzzling me too,because they appear to be the same filter.

Maybe a marketing technique to erase some of the negative publicity sullying the reputation of the ecco line.


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a 2213 on a 35. I would upgrade to a 2217 if I had the available coin or had it to do again. The 2213 would go great on a 20 gallon but it is not quite enough on the heavily planted 35 IMO.

'Fraid I never got the whole hard to prime thing. With my 2213 and full set of taps, I just shut off the taps when I turn off the filter, disconnect. I fill the canister with clean water after cleaning, reconnect and open the taps up. Never had a priming issue.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

So now it boils down to the 2215 or the 2217..


I want the 2215 because its about $50 cheaper and the flow wont be to powerful for my fishies/plants (so i have heard)

And i want the 2217 because.. its meant for 160g.. so.. it'll filter the crap out of my tank.. literally and figuratively... haha


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

Where are you getting your prices from? I have a few links I can PM you if you want....


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

mott said:


> Hmm never saw the Ecco pro .... what's the difference between the pro and regular Ecco?


I got the link from Eheim's International Site.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=24901&lang=en

The ECCO PRO's have a separate listing in the filter product line than the regular ECCO's. Their tops look a little bit different.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=9er_24958_ehen


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It's bigger:hihi:


Is this a line about Dalton in the movie "Road House?" :icon_lol:


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

h2osanity said:


> Where are you getting your prices from? I have a few links I can PM you if you want....



yea that would be sweet thanks.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

dylanserbin said:


> So now it boils down to the 2215 or the 2217..
> 
> 
> I want the 2215 because its about $50 cheaper and the flow wont be to powerful for my fishies/plants (so i have heard)
> ...


*DECENT PRICE COMPARISONS*

*2217*
eBay - with coupon $107.96
without coupon $119.95 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-EHEIM...ryZ20758QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Big Al's - sale price - $134.99 
regular price - $149.99 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsCA/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382920/cl0/eheimfilter2217pluskit


*2215*
eBay - with coupon - $89.99
without coupon - $99.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-2215-37-C...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Big Al's - sale price - $104.99
regular price - $109.99
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382919/cl0/eheimfilter2215pluskit


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Im canadian, 

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17898/si1319896/cl0/eheimfilter2217pluskit


----------



## mattd390 (Jun 19, 2008)

Left C said:


> *DECENT PRICE COMPARISONS*
> 
> *2217*
> eBay - with coupon $107.96
> ...



Where can we get the coupons from? I haven't used one on ebay before.. it's been awhile .


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm gonna post those links I sent to Dylan in the Canuck thread guys....


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Im seeing those nice cheap prices and it got me looking at the 2224 pro 1


hows that for a filter choice for me??? not enough power or what?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

mattd390 said:


> Where can we get the coupons from? I haven't used one on ebay before.. it's been awhile .


You click on the yellow box where the lower price is and it sends you to a link and you get: Redemption code: CHOLIDAYNOV2008

In the See Conditions link, it says that you have to pay via PayPal.
*Terms and Conditions:*
The coupon will expire at 11:59:59 PM PT on November 30, 2008. Receive 10% off (maximum discount of $100) the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of a single item on eBay.com. Recipients of the coupon must be registered eBay members and pay for the item with PayPal.

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta&CurrentPage=MyeBayNextIncentives&rand=86987661


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

dylanserbin said:


> Im seeing those nice cheap prices and it got me looking at the 2224 pro 1
> 
> 
> hows that for a filter choice for me??? not enough power or what?


Pictures: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index48cc.html?key=liniendetail_27523_ehen

Manual: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/professionel_2222_2224_2322_2324.pdf

Be sure to check out how you prime it.

I haven't read of many people that are using the Professional 1 filters.

Here is one on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-2224-Pro-...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Left C said:


> ...
> Be sure to check out how you prime it. ...


 Picture (21) Tip: Alternatively use the EHEIM Universal Installation Kit 1 (order no. 4004300, diam. 12 mm)

At the Drs, it is CD-12791 Set 1 (12/16 mm) $22.99
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9606


Big Al's sells this kit too.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

i dont understand the point of this installation tool? 

BTW i am new to canisters.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

The installation kits are a more customizable option for intake/output in case you don't like the standard intake/output pieces. And they make it easier to prime the filter because all you have to do is open up the top cover piece and pour water into the hoses.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

oh i see, if i dont get those hoses how would one go about doing so???? with the regular eheim pipes.


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

just make sure you get the set of tap valves and you will be fine....I think a lot of issues happened before they made the taps standard. the taps are the connector pieces that snap together with shut off valves, makes connecting and disconnecting a breeze (not to mention priming)

To prime, just make sure you turned off both the valves when you disconnect and nothing leaks out back into the tank (or on the floor -they are airtight so shouldn't)...the best way to do this is to make sure you connect the hoses closer to the filter and not closer to the tank...so you get a siphon effect from the length of the hose which primes the canister by itself when you put it all back together and open the valves. If you still have an issue picturing it, I will try and illustrate but it will have to wait until I am not at work....:fish:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

dylanserbin said:


> oh i see, if i dont get those hoses how would one go about doing so???? with the regular eheim pipes.


*NOTE:* It is much better to understand what the people are explaining to you about how to prime it and how to make it work. The directions are a bit concise but accurate non the less. This is what I am pointing out.


The info is in the manual for the filter that I gave you.
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s320/Left_C/d_7621airlinetubingelbow.jpg

Both ways to prime it are in picture (21) on page 4. Picture (20) in also shown in picture (21), but it isn't labeled.

At the bottom of page 9, it says: "(20) Open the taps of the integrated double tap connector by shifting both levers to the ON position.
Separate the output hose from the spray bar and suck strongly on the hose, to establish the syphon."

At the top of page 10, it says: "(21) *Tip:* Alternatively use the EHEIM Universal Installation Kit 1 (order no. 4004300, diam. 12 mm)

(22) or the EHEIM suction device (order no. 4003540). The canister will then automatically fill up with water. This is shown in picture (22) on page 4.

Reconnect the hose to the spray bar."


This is the EHEIM suction device (order no. 4003540): CD-400354 Suction Starter $11.99
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3614











These are the optional Installation kits 1 and 2.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3614


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh i didnt see the post with the link in it before, Thanks.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

You are very welcome #330.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll add that the initial priming procedure is reduced to child's play with the intake installation kit as pictured above. Manually fill the filter with water and then unscrew the cap on the intake tube, fill the hose with water, return the cap, and then power the filter on.


----------

